# Body Shop's White Musk



## Indian Barbie (Mar 3, 2007)

I love it so much. Whenever I wear it people compliment me on the way I smell throughout the day.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 3, 2007)

i got 2 travel size samples for free a while ago and it smells light and not overpowering like some musks can. good choice!


----------



## poetic_slut (May 13, 2007)

Eek.
I got a free bottle.
I gave it away.


----------



## nagarpoe (Jun 25, 2007)

I was so addicted to this white musk by body shop during my teenage years...during those four strange years in Hong Kong.  

However, that scent would never stay long with me!  It goes away very fast...have you experienced that?

I'm very tempted to take a trip down memory lane and go buy that scent again!


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 29, 2007)

I bought White Musk last month with a giftcard I still had from my birthday. I always liked this fragrance, but for some reason I never came around of buying it. It's really light and fresh but the Eau de Toilette doesn't really have much staying power, like nagarpoe said. Maybe I have to try the Eau de Parfum next


----------



## Walelia (Nov 15, 2007)

I love it, love it, love it!!! Wore it when I was 16, got another bottle a few months ago.


----------



## yukiliu (Dec 2, 2007)

ive still got one in my drawers - never used it.... might have to find it!!


----------



## Fee (Dec 2, 2007)

I lovee itt!!! i'm actually a vanilla/sugar girl but white musk was a very very very good surprise!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 4, 2007)

my brothers girlfriend loves this. and my sister works there so she gets a discount. I'll have to try it out.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 12, 2007)

One of my friends has always worn it and i love it on her so i recently bought some.  now i kinda feels like it smells a little "old lady", does anyone else get that feeling?


----------



## pahblov (Dec 12, 2007)

I love this scent!!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_One of my friends has always worn it and i love it on her so i recently bought some. now i kinda feels like it smells a little "old lady", does anyone else get that feeling?_

 
i feel ya! i work at TBS and granted WM does smell good, demoing it on customers all day everyday, ive gotten a bit tired of it. and it STICKS to your clothes forever. all of my black clothes i wear to work forever smell like WM


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Feb 15, 2008)

i loooove it it's just like you got out the shower! try to mix its oil with the vanilla and strawberry oil also from the body shop the smell u get is amazing thats what i do and i put it on right after shower eemmmmm <3


----------



## makeba (Feb 15, 2008)

this is a very nice scent. i am a musk fan. egyptian must, china musk are nice scents too but this one is very nice. i also got juba and its a very clean fresh scent.


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Feb 17, 2008)

jupa is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i mix it with rose water+oil musk+ water and splash it on my body after shower


----------

